# Registration/release forms



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

give me your e-mail I might be able to forward oaa form to you there are 2 forms one for kids under 18 as well so parents have to sign it with them as well as over 18 form.. I will check with oaa and c if I can forward to you..


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> give me your e-mail I might be able to forward oaa form to you there are 2 forms one for kids under 18 as well so parents have to sign it with them as well as over 18 form.. I will check with oaa and c if I can forward to you..


Thanks PM sent to you


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope, they are unlikely to stand up in court anyways. You are better off to get insurance to cover tournaments.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

If WORDED properly and NOT signed under duress it does have some legal leverage and value...... and will stand up in court... and insurance is a must... here in Ontario our clubs are insured under the oaa with 3 million public liability as group purchased.. a single club could not afford insurance probably....that is if you could get someone to insure you...


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know we all sign the form but you also hope that the club sets up the course in a safe manner. If the club doesn't do their part, I don't think the form would stand up in court.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Yes all clubs try to have a safe courses .. it is also up to the archer to report unsafe and improper situations.... common sense must prevail... if you think it is unsafe don`t shoot it till it is corrected ..most courses have people patrolling.... or at least report it at soonest time possible.. this part is in the insurance booklet we get when we register our clubs and I think also in the oaa and fca rule books for course set up sections in both rule books...


----------

